# stock seat on madone 4.7 vrs



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

i have put over 1500 miles on my madone and i would like to replace the stock seat that came on the bike for something more comfortable. i was looking at the http://www.bontrager.com/model/07134. does the saddle width really help make it more comfortable? any other brands in the 100-120 price range? thanks


karl

keep on riding


----------



## thejdj (Sep 23, 2008)

I haven't ridden that seat, but I have seen a couple of local dealers clearing them out for $50.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

karlmichael said:


> i have put over 1500 miles on my madone and i would like to replace the stock seat that came on the bike for something more comfortable. i was looking at the http://www.bontrager.com/model/07134. *does the saddle width really help make it more comfortable?* any other brands in the 100-120 price range? thanks
> 
> 
> karl
> ...


No, a wider saddle does not necessarily equate to a more comfortable saddle. In a physiological sense, it (a comfortable saddle) depends on your sit bones width and location as well as your riding style and fit to bike. Saddles are such a personal thing and what works for me may not work for you.

The best way to get a good saddle fit is to try many different saddles. Any decent LBS will have a saddle fit/demo section/kit/program. Indeed, even CC has a saddle demo kit where with the dollars you spend on the kit is used as a credit toward your final purchase.

As for saddles in the $100-200 range? That probably includes about three-quarters of every higher end bicycle saddle made...way, way too many to list or recommend.

I can tell you from experience that I have probably tried over 50 different saddles in my time. Very few were terrible and for the most part it didn't take much more than a couple of rides to get used to the new leather under my a$$. YMMV

good luck hunting
zac


----------



## j.o.e.l (Oct 7, 2009)

I just replaced the stock saddle on my madone 4.7 with this one. I've got about 6 hours total on it and so far loving it. Definitely less pressure on the soft bits. It feels like I'm mostly supported through my sit bones but with the pressure more evenly distributed. 

I sat on the measuring device which indicated mid size for me. I had my doubts but LBS-Bontrager has a 90-day return policy so I went for it. You may not have the same experience as me but at least give it a try - as long as your LBS is cool with returns.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

i went with the Inform RLX i think. its the bontrager saddle with hollow cromolly rails. i used their measuring device too. it has been raining here and i got sick due to my wife being a teacher her being in contact with all those darn small kids. i will get my first ride in on saterday. hope it feels great..


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

How about a Selle? That's what my brother went with when he switched the saddle on his Madone. He likes it a lot.










https://www.bikeman.com/SA5252.html...utm_medium=GoogleBase&utm_campaign=GoogleBase


----------

